# new SCH3 on own breeding!!!



## Smithie86

Griff is now KK1 Griff von Tajgetosz SCH3!!! (Breeder Handler Owner Trained) ; strange field and strange helper - 99-92-95!!!!!

This is after a long hiatus - Griff was badly injured by a helper in late Jan and we had to cancel his SCH2 in Feb due to the extent of the injury.. Did his SCH2 at the SE Regionals, but that was after 1.5 months off due to crate rest and was still recovering.

Gabor gave him the next few months off to completely recover and was slated to start working him again in late May after the show and breed survey (where Robin and Carlos were a great help!!). But, Gabor was helping someone else for the WUSV selection trial and then right after the trial, had a badly broken arm, surgery and just release two weeks ago for PT...


----------



## FG167

Congrats!!!

Sorry to hear about all the troubles  Hope everyone is recovering and feeling much better!

Pictures are always, always encouraged


----------



## Betty

Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

:congratulations: A big congrats to both you and Griff!


----------



## GSDElsa

Yay! Great job guys! I was wondering when the 3 was coming  

Post some pics on FB!


----------



## carmspack

nice work ! congratulations to you .
Carmen


----------



## TechieDog

That's great! Congrats.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Awesome Sue. Congrats!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

a big congrats to you Sue and Griff, glad everyone is on the mend


----------



## Smithie86

Thanks all.

Gabor is mending very well. We were lucky - the surgeon who worked on him had a similar injury on an Olympic archer on the tension arm. He is watching videos of the training, helper work training younng dogs and puppies, normal helper work and all phase of competition so he is working hand and hand with Gabor on his PT.

Do not know if anyone took fotos (Cara and I stayed here), but I did send the video camera up.


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats on the long bumpy road to the 3! I hope to see some vid or pics of Griff's success.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Congratulations!


----------



## Toast

** personal attack removed by Admin**


----------



## Samba

Booyah!! Cogratulations on the III!


----------



## gagsd

Big congrats to Gabor, Griff and their team!


----------



## TNGSD

Smithie86 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> Do not know if anyone took fotos (Cara and I stayed here), but I did send the video camera up.


Hey Sue! I forgot my camera! I did use Gabor's video camera. I hope they turned out ok. We really missed you and Cara. Gabor and Griff were awesome!


----------



## cindy_s

HUGE congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

CONGRATS SUE, GABOR, and GRIFF!!! After all the injuries, you all still pulled through and pulled ANOTHER ScHh 3 on one of your dogs!! I am SO GLAD to be training with you guys!! Blessed is more like it. Very Blessed!!!


----------



## Smithie86

And the SCH1 was in GA.. Another mistake....


----------



## robinhuerta

Sue...honestly_.."who cares if he trained with the guy all his life"...._*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!*
new helper, old helper, fat helper, thin helper.....who cares....*YOUR DOG DID* *GOOD!!!*:happyboogie:
I am proud FOR YOU!!!
AND...what a nice dog..I might add!!:thumbup:


----------



## sagelfn

:congratulations: Sue!!


----------



## Castlemaid

When people only post to attack and discredit another, it only diminishes and damages their own credibility.:thumbsdown:


Congratulations on Gabor and Griff on their new Schutzhund 3 - lots of challenges to overcome and they made it! Always a great accomplishment and something to be proud of. :thumbup:


----------



## vomlittlehaus

A SchH3 any where, is an accomplishment. Lots of training involved no matter who the helper or handler is. Its not like the dog can just go and do it himself. 

Congratulations on a job well done!!


----------



## Smoky

That's awesome, Congratulations to both!!!


----------



## Smithie86

TNGSD said:


> Hey Sue! I forgot my camera! I did use Gabor's video camera. I hope they turned out ok. We really missed you and Cara. Gabor and Griff were awesome!


 
Donna,

Post on a seperate thread on Hailey . You should be proud:hug:


----------



## wolfstraum

:congratulations:

Lee


----------



## Smithie86

Thank you all. Very proud of Gabor, he perservered, despite all he went thru in the last few months with 1st Griff's injury and then his own. :hug:

I think some people in Indy were shocked to see Griff; last time was 2 years ago and he was all big head, huge ears and legs. He has now filled out. 

Nice to finally see Mike's new dog work as well.


----------

